# World-Building Resources



## Philip Overby (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't done this in quite some time, but I just finished up my first manga which is pretty cool.  I'm not doing the art, but I'm doing the writing.  So anyway, for the next one, we hope to do a more expansive world as a background (the information may not necessarily be used in the manga).  

I haven't done real world-building with maps and such since I played D&D regularly in high school.  So I was wondering if anyone knows good websites to generate maps or such.  It doesn't have to be super detailed.  Just enough to but political outlines and stuff like that.  User friendly is a must.  I am not a graphic artist by any stretch.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Phil,

I've found this tool to be helpful:

AutoREALM - The GNU Mapper

I'm sure that there are other resources that may also be worthwhile.  Hopefully our members can point us towards some new ones.


----------



## Hans (Jul 2, 2011)

Some tutorials can be found here: .: Die Weltenbastler :.: Tutorials

They are in German, but maybe with a little help of an automated translator you can figure them out.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 3, 2011)

I looked for these when putting together my game–a search complicated by the fact that it had to work on a Mac–and eventually just gave up and went back to drawing it by hand. If all you want is outlines, you'll be far happier doing it that way. Check the last post of the "Visual Aids" thread, where I re-did the thing without my lousy handwriting, scanned it in, imported it to PowerPoint, and used that to add text–as well as giving me access to a whole mess of handy symbols. (Yes, most of the items are numbered, but I'm guessing your mapping needs probably won't be as complex as mine.  )


----------

